# First night what's your experiences



## Butterfly (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi 
I hopefully will get my puppy in 8 weeks been born today - yay ,
Just wanted to know what people did first nights / weeks etc 
He will have a crate but where do I put it in the day ( was thinking kitchen because as he gets older and when we are not in would leave him in this room - and what about night time
Thanks


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

How exciting. I'd play it by ear - The first days never pan out as you plan them - it's probably better to let the situation dictate. As a rule of thumb, I'd leave the bedroom door open so the little one can hear you and know you are around. Also, take a blanket to the breeder a week or so before, that way it will get the scent of his mum and litter mates. Make sure the crate is a good place to be and not seem like a punishment.

Some people put the crate in the bedroom - that may help but it will then become a habit that you have to break later. Tell us how you get on.


----------



## zippy (Aug 30, 2015)

We've had our puppy just over a week and it didn't go as I planned. The first two/three nights it ended up with her sleeping on my stomach, but the then exhausted I put her in the kitchen with an open crate and a baby gate on the door so she wasn't shut off, she did cry on and off and I found the family kept disturbing her coming to see what was going on etc, so I said no one was get up at night with her except me so I could get a routine. 

It only took a couple nights then and she's good as gold, she seems to zonk out at about 8:30/9 pm on the sofa and then I take her to toilet and put her in her crate with a hot water bottle wrapped in a towel before I go to bed and she snuggles up happily.

Congratulations on your puppy, hope it all goes well for you x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

First night with Lady.
We had her crate downstairs in the living room, because all of my research before getting her told me to have her crate where you were going to keep it. 
we put her in around 12 pm because we didnt get her home till around 10pm that night...we went to bed, and listened to this tiny little baby cry and cry, finally at 3 am, I went downstairs, against all of the research I thought was right, I picked up my tiny baby, put her on my chest, and the two of us slept together on the couch until 6 am when we went outside for a pee and poop. 
She taught me that all the research in the world might not be what your dog needs. so go with the flow and what feels right. fast forward 5 years, she sleeps in bed with us every single night and I would not have it any other way!

Cricket we did a little different, we put her in her crate right beside the bed...she slept all night long.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

First night with Bear was easier than I expected. We played before bedtime so he was tired. He cried a little when he was in the crate, but then settled down and I did not have to take him out of the crate in the middle of the night. He slept through the night without an accident. I would try to make sure you are home for the next few days if possible (I don't know if you work outside of home?) - it will make the transition for your new pup easier. I also found things to help if you are crate training are to play crate games with treats, do feedings in the crate, cover it so that it is more den-like, and put an item of your clothing which has your scent in the crate.


----------



## Dexter0615 (Aug 16, 2015)

We tried to put Dexter in the kitchen but his crying was horrendous. Then tried the living room- still horrendous until I went down and ended up sleeping on the sofa for one night. Then moved his crate to the bedroom and total peace! Wish I had had done it from the outset! The crate has been gradually moved out and he has now made it to the end of the landing with no problem. During the first week, we got up and took him out religiously at 12, 2 and 4 (which nearly killed me!) but meant he didn't get used to us coming when called; he always went to the toilet. Weeks 3 & 4 he cried if he needed the toilet - usually once about 4. Now he sleeps through from about 10-6 and only cries if he is desperate (touch of diarrhoea!!). We have benefitted from the effort as he only ever done a few wees in the house and always asks to go out. I also ended up getting a second crate for the kitchen as carrying it around was driving me mad- and Dexter did all his early day sleeping in the kitchen. Baby gate on the kitchen has also been a godsend. Best advice on here was ensuring the puppy gets enough sleep; I was making the mistake of letting him decide which meant he was going loopy before crashing! Good luck, its great fun!


----------



## DogLover24 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks for making this thread! We should be getting our puppy in 8 weeks (born a few days ago) and it's very interesting to see how the first few days goes for others.

This might be a silly question, but does anyone has any tips on where to keep a puppy while living in a multilevel house during the first few days?

From what I understand you should keep a new puppy generally in one room and gradually as they get more comfortable introduce them to the rest of the house; my spouse and I both work from home though and our offices are on a different level to our bedroom and living room, and while we're going to be taking more breaks than we normally would to take care of the puppy it doesn't make much sense to me to leave them alone for longer than a few minutes during the first few days/weeks.

Would it be too stressful for the puppy to be brought from room to room without the chance to adjust? Should the two of us take shifts to watch the puppy throughout the day?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I think your pup will be fine moving with you around your multi level house. I would carry the pup and down stairs and keep doors shut, so whichever room he is with you in, he should not be able to wander off and investigate other rooms at will. This would make it easier to spot the 'I need a wee' sign


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

First night with Rufus was a fiasco. He was installed in my sister's bathroom, locked securely behind a baby gate. My niece, roughly ten at the time, could not bear to leave him so she dragged in a duvet and curled up with him. Mid way through the night she came out to report he had been out wandering around but had come back to the bathroom on his own accord. "Impossible" I said. "No way an eight week old puppy could scale an impenetrable baby gate". A bit later I woke a second time to see him toddle in to where we were and when I got up I stood directly into solid evidence of his earlier visit. It was a warning of what was to follow...he refused to be crated, could and can scale almost any height, and can escape every harness we have tried. From night two on he has slept in our bed with us and we've never once had a problem with it.


----------



## DogLover24 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks Marzi, thats one less worry on my mind!


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

After what seems like months of waiting, we pick our puppy up tomorrow! I am so excited and the only thing I am slightly worried about is night time sleeping. We will go for the ideal (puppy in crate in the living room, us all upstairs in our beds) but I guess we will just have to play it by ear. I know I may well end up sleeping on the sofa. I want to avoid it as it would probably just be prolonging the agony but I don't know how much puppy crying I will be able to take...


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

How exciting. I remember the day before going to get Poppy to be horrendously looooonnng! I didn't sleep well the night before either.
Play it by ear and make sure you enjoy puppyhood. Even the wee!
We found Poppy calmed down after about half an hour of whining and then it was all quiet.
Good luck and please tell us how you get on (with lots of photos)


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

The thing is, not all puppies cry - you might strike lucky! I did with my little man. Ten minutes whining the first night, five minutes the second then all quiet! Puppies pick up on our vibes so if you go to bed braced for crying and worrying about it, he may be more anxious.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Sorry, I have hijacked this post. I will start a new one tomorrow with some pictures of Maisie. I am sure I will need lots of advice. It has indeed been a long day. I am like a kid on Christmas eve.


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

I was a bad puppy mommy. We got a crate, put it in our room but I couldn't bear the crying. He now sleeps either with us or in his doggie bed, we still have the crate which is basically a big water bottle holder for him now. So max isn't perfect, he makes me laugh. And there are worse ways to wake up than a puppy licking your toes in the morning. And he's just so darn cute. Who can resist that face?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Tara said:


> Sorry, I have hijacked this post. I will start a new one tomorrow with some pictures of Maisie. I am sure I will need lots of advice. It has indeed been a long day. I am like a kid on Christmas eve.


Have a wonderful day - today is the start of something very, very special 



Bananas68 said:


> I was a bad puppy mommy. We got a crate, put it in our room but I couldn't bear the crying. He now sleeps either with us or in his doggie bed, we still have the crate which is basically a big water bottle holder for him now. So max isn't perfect, he makes me laugh. And there are worse ways to wake up than a puppy licking your toes in the morning. And he's just so darn cute. Who can resist that face?


I would not be resisting that face 

Re first nights: Dot came from the breeder 'crate trained' this meant that she never cried in her crate - however the first few nights she did mess in there. She did have tummy trouble, but once she was sorted and on a raw diet she was clean and dry over night. By 5 months I was leaving the crate door open but she still chose to sleep in it. By 7 months the crate had gone.
Kiki slept in the kitchen behind a baby gate - she was noisy the first 3 nights and I spent a lot of time sitting with her until she had settled again - from then on no problem. The gate was left open by the time she was 5 months - but she still chooses to sleep in the kitchen bed (there are beds in the study and lounge), usually snuggled up with Dot.


----------



## LisaO71 (Oct 10, 2015)

Billy (9 weeks) cried all night. Second night was fine though and the only thing I did differently was out my slipper in his crate as I couldn't stand still formore than 2 mins without him sleeping on my slippers, so I figured he liked them! Good luck x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Bless Billy, he is a seriously sweet slipperpoo


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

Maisie is home and is doing well. A bit of crying in the crate at night but only for about 10 minutes each time, roughly twice a night. Good idea about the slipper, Maisie loves my slippers, she either attacks them or sleeps on them. Maybe I will try that tonight.


----------



## Tara (Jun 9, 2015)

She sleeps fine on my lap during the day though!


----------

